# Trying Something New



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have been fly fishing for about 20yrs and have always chased Trout and a few Steelhead. I have decided to take on a new venture and go after Bass and possibly Muskie. For those of you that have pursued these species, what things would you recommend? I have a 9' 5WT (floating line), 9' 6WT (floating line as well as sink tip) and 10' 8WT (floating line). I have many streamer patterns. I understand for the Muskie I would need appropriate leader material (toothy critter for example). What other things should I look into getting? I also have a pontoon boat. I am not asking for anyone secret spots, but what waters would you recommend for these species? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

For the toothies your 8wt should work just fine. For leader material I use 40-50lb maxima and it holds up fine. I fished them with a floating but an intermediate would work fine too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I catch bass, bluegill and crappie on my 6 weight fly rod.
I have also used it for Wiper and it worked just fine for that.
Never used it for TM though. I would want something bigger for them.

I fished at Willard yesterday and caught a bunch of crappie with the fly rod.
Taht was a lot of fun.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I tie a big reversed crease fly in perch color for muskies and it has had some good days. You will need at least the 8 wt to throw anything big enough to attract the muskies. My 9 is a bit better but the 8 will do till you decide if you want to spend the money on a Muskie specialty rod.
Nate 1031 is right on.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lake Powell is a blast with a fly rod. Here is a few weeks, it will really be picking up from shore. I have done just fine on the smallies and LM down there with a 5wt and intermediate sinking. Typical buggers and leeches stripped from shore. I have used this technique at Jordanell and done well on the smallies there too.


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. I am hoping to get into some Bass or Tiger Muskie this year


----------

